# Endangered Snapper won today



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught a few, some really nice. A HUGE black snapper. And a nice Lane. Was rough as a cob on the way out. Had one crew that greened up pretty quick. 

Could not keep the endangered AJs or Triggers off the hook today. Ran out of bait trying to get to the snapper.

Ended up with a good haul of fillets, and hating that the NOAA weather and the NOAA fisher people can't line up.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I think you meant to say NOAA won today.
Looks like they are going to end up with a "grand slam" against us private recreational folks.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a stud black


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap what a black!!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya'll we fought triggers and AJs all day. Caught 2 triggers I swear pushed 12 lbs. Biggest I've ever cried over as I dehooked them.


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Black's a hoss!


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

We caught a plethora of endangered triggers today that were biggest we have seen in a while.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Try fishing deeper. I fished wrecks and wrecks today southeast of destin from 260 to 420 and never had any problems from triggers


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

some fine fish there. The one is for real a nice catch. biggest i"ve ever saw.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice fish dude!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you weigh that mangrove? That's a real fine one, could be close to state record.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking fish, are you sure that mangrove isn't a cubera? Hard to tell from the pics but the snout looks pretty blunt and the lips thick to be a mangrove. I know the teeth are a giveaway usually. Awesome fish either way.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

those are some hogs! nice work


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Holy cow, that black snapper is ridiculous. That's a trophy for sure. Great eating too. I'd rather have a fishbox full of those than red snapper any day. Nice job


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

What did the snapper weigh? I've caught some big ones but that is huge. record maybe or hybrid. NICE FISH.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks ya'll. That was a mangrove for sure, no vampire teefies. Didn't get a weight but I have caught a bunch of 10lb plus bass and this one was over 10 for sure. May look like a long-arm photo but really wasn't. The red was nice too, and was caught on a butterfly jig I made myself. Good day, wish we had a few more.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Thanks ya'll. That was a mangrove for sure, no vampire teefies. Didn't get a weight but I have caught a bunch of 10lb plus bass and this one was over 10 for sure. May look like a long-arm photo but really wasn't. The red was nice too, and was caught on a butterfly jig I made myself. Good day, wish we had a few more.




Should have weighed him...I've caught a lot of big ones, and even though I know looks can be deceiving in pics he looks over 15 to me. Could have been a state record!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice catch........don't see mangrove any bigger than that!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Exactly what I was thinking*



sniperpeeps said:


> Should have weighed him...I've caught a lot of big ones, and even though I know looks can be deceiving in pics he looks over 15 to me. Could have been a state record!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I read page 2 before typing as I was thinking same thing on state record. Ive got a buddy that caught one on charter years ago out of Destin and weighed(not offical scale)well over 18.lbs but didnt even think about the state record at the time but wouldve shattered it at the time. And another buddy who caught a bowfin(aka mudfish) in a dead lake off of the Altamaha river in georgia on plastic worm bass fishing and said it weighed 21.lbs on his zebco scale(which wouldve crushed the state record of 16 or 18lbs at the time).Likely the scale was off but even off a few lbs wouldve still took it.So I asked him so what did you do throw him back and he said no I cut his guts open a slung him back in darn trash fish. The I opened up the ga.regulations flyer and showed him the state record he was sick and not only did he miss out but assured no one would catch that one again. I remind him of the incident at least once everytime I see him.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Some guy speared one 26# and was dubbed a Hybrid. Check out IUSA. I've been thinking this for years. The big ones just look different. The good news I think you can keep 10 instead of 5 blacks. I asked an FWC officer and called the office and could not disagree with me. Don't know if I want to try out my theory.


----------

